# Should we choose the puppy from the small litter?



## anne s (Oct 2, 2017)

I will be a first time GSD owner in 1.5 month or so, though I have been wanting a GSD all my life. Here is the situation:

We put the deposit for a female puppy last month. We were told the Dam was going to have 4 puppies according to the X-ray. It turned out to be only 2 girls! It is a repeat breeding. The last litter was early January this year and they had 7 puppies at that time. We were a couple of days late and all puppies were taken. So they breed them again in July and the vet said the dam might have a split cycle at that time. Didn't really care at that time, because I really like the parents' pigment and temperament. But now when I think about it, I am a little concerned if they breed too often, or the dam is a little old (6 years old). In additional to the health concerns, I also worried if the pup will get good socialization with such a small litter.

We have an option to choose another litter, which was on the ground for about 3 weeks earlier. The father is holding many titles, but had a totally black mask which I don't really prefer (I just want a "standard" GSD, but it is not a big deal). Most importantly, the breeder said even though the father is a wonderful dog, they don't know his temperament since he never lived with them before. The mother seems have a stable temperament.

Please let me know your opinion- which one you would choose if you were in the same situation.

Thank you!

Anne


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If a puppy from the 2 pup litter is what you want, no reason no not go with one of those pups. Just fewer choices. If the breeder knows how to pick the pups for their owners then they should be able to decide if one of these pups is the right pup for you.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

"[They] don't know his temperament"

...if those were their words, I'd pass. Plenty of dogs with nice pigment out there.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Anne and WELCOME! :greet:

You sound hesitant with this breeder.

Does the breeder have a web site that you can post? or at least the kennel name?

Or names and registered number's of the dams and sire's that are being used.

Does the breeder know the "pedigree" of the dogs she is using? Are ALL of the dogs health tested and hips registered (OFA'd or similar) and will she/he send you copies? 
Breeder's need to have a goal in mind when breeding dogs.....what are hers/his? Does he/she know what type of dogs each litter will produce?

There are many knowledgeable people here who know how to read pedigrees and can tell you what they see in the paring's.

Moms


----------



## anne s (Oct 2, 2017)

lhczth said:


> If a puppy from the 2 pup litter is what you want, no reason no not go with one of those pups. Just fewer choices. If the breeder knows how to pick the pups for their owners then they should be able to decide if one of these pups is the right pup for you.


Thank you for the reply. So I don't need to worry about the health and socialization issues with the 2 pup litter? The dam is 6 years old and this was her second litter within a year. 

Maybe I am too cautious. But if, in case both 2 pup's temperament do not fit in our lifestyle (i.e. aggressive, over-reactive, or not interested in people, and etc), I have to wait until Summer next year to get a puppy. I already waited 10 months and don't want to wait any longer


----------



## anne s (Oct 2, 2017)

The breeder is a very decent breeder and has a website but I just don't feel very comfortable to post the breeder's name here (no particular reason). We have visited the breeder twice and she has been very patient with all our questions and concerns.

I did some research online. The father of the first litter (with the black mask) is a stud dog in another state. Our breeder does not know his temperament because it is an artificial insemination. From his owner's description online, the father has a sound temperament, very sporty, love to work and great with family. He has VA2 and V13 titles if that matters.

As far as the black mask, it is just a personal preference. My son actually prefers it. And one of the puppies we looked does not have the totally black mask. I think I can accept either. The temperament is important. With the 2 pup litter, I may not get the first pick and then I have no other choice at all.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a GSD from a litter of two pups. Never had a problem; was social and calm. I would not have taken a singleton though. Ask the breeder how long the mother stays with the pups. For me I would prefer she stays until you take the pup home to make sure she (pup) has gotten enough lessons in "no". Many breeders remove the dam when the pups are younger but keep them for 8 weeks together as a litter.


----------

